# kannat, Nato-kannat



## Jagorr

Miten kääntäisitte_ kansanedustajien Nato-kannat _? (englanniksi, saksaksi, venäjäksi, miksi vain  )


----------



## Kristoffer71

The NATO positions of MPs (members of parliament), ie. their being for or against a NATO membership


----------



## Jagorr

I have doubts about this being a good way to say it in English, because it would seem to me to mean "_the positions of MPs *in* NATO"._

 (However, I simply don't know and this might be the correct way to express it)

I undestand that_ kannat _are _positions _in the sense of opinions or points of view.

Although I do not understand it completely, as the graphs on the web say _kyllä/ei - _but what is the question that is being answered with yes/no? Within the context it is clear, but perhaps _kannat _also means _support_? Then answers yes/no would also be clear in any context, meaning voting yes/no for any support.

Were there other _kannat _in the parliament_, _other than_ Nato-kannat _? Is it a common procedure? If a procedure at all...


----------



## Kristoffer71

Kanta means what position you have taken about a certain matter. Then there can be a vote for example in parliament in order to etablish which kanta MPs are having. So it is not a procedure. And yes there are all kinds of kannat in parliament, since MPs and their parties need to take positions on a wide range of matters.  

A more explanatory translation could be: 

The positions of MPs on Finland entering NATO (as a new member)


----------



## Kristoffer71

Are you aware of the page Linguee | English-Finnish dictionary

It shows translations in context for anything you write in English or Finnish. So you can write kannat and see how this is translated in various contexts. 

If you search for a phrase and not just for one word, you can write this phrase inside " " marks. This way this exact phrasing will be searched for.


----------



## Marko55

_YLE News_ uses the word *stance*:
Yle survey: Half of Finnish MPs unveil stances on Nato membership​Yle survey: Half of Finnish MPs unveil stances on Nato membership

kansanedustajien Nato-kannat = MPs' stances on Nato membership


----------

